# Barista Express Serial Number



## BaristaNewbie (Jan 1, 2019)

Where should it be located?

Attempting to register the warranty, and maybe I'm going daft in old age but I searched the machine and can't seem to find the white sticker shown in Sage's help page.

Wouldn't surprise me if they intentionally make it difficult to find....


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

It's on the label on the base of the machine and can be hard to read. You may find it's already registered to you. Seems some retailer do that for warrantee purposes. I couldn't really read mine, phoned Sage and found that some how it was already registered.

John

-


----------



## BaristaNewbie (Jan 1, 2019)

Thanks John, I'll have another look tonight, I did look at that label multiple times and couldn't see it. To be fair I was looking for a separate white label as per the image on the sage website help section.


----------



## Patsy (Mar 6, 2016)

I never found a serial on my Barista, I still managed to register it though after a bit of site searching


----------

